# Berliner Weisse



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

This is the 3 gallon batch of sour wheat or Berliner Weisse


----------



## S.M.N.Bee (Aug 9, 2011)

Have you sampled it?


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I have not and wont for maybe another month. I do love sour beers


----------



## S.M.N.Bee (Aug 9, 2011)

Let us know how it turns out!


----------

